# Question on my 12 x 8 loft



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

Question is I have 2 sections in my racing loft, young and breeder section is there a way to make 3 sections in there or would it be too small. What would be my options once I have breeders, old and young birds.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Truth be told 5 sections is the best way to go and be happy and stress free:

Young bird section
Breeding cock section
Breeding hens section
Flying cocks section
Flying hens section.

As far as splitting the loft why don't you do three 8 x 4 sections but honestly each section can only fit about 16 adult pigeons and 20 young birds. I like to have at least 30 yong birds.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

That's the size of my loft although I just added a 4 x 8 office. The 8 x 12 part is divided into 3 sections, 4 x 8 each. For me this is the best option for this sized loft. I would prefer the sections were 6 x 8 but 4 x 8 is fine and the birds are comfortable in it.


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

]I almost wish when I built this loft last summer I made it 6 x 18 . What I might do in 2014 is do a L shape loft. Use this one for a garden shed. I have a fellow in my area with a L shape and he has 3 sections keeping it at 108 sqft which 108 sqft is my city limit. That way I can place it in a corner in the yard. Its a idea what do you think of L shape lofts .......
[/FONT]
Jamie[/B]


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

GrizzleMan said:


> Question is I have 2 sections in my racing loft, young and breeder section is there a way to make 3 sections in there or would it be too small. What would be my options once I have breeders, old and young birds.


that depends on how many birds you have in each section. so you would have three 8x3 foot sections.. 3 feet seems a bit cramped to me..or narrow for you to do things in there.


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

3 8x4 sections


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

GrizzleMan said:


> 3 8x4 sections


oops.. I have an 8 x 16 loft and the middle section is 8x4, about 9 birds seem right in that space and it would be fine esp for just weaned birds getting ready for training. my other two sections are 8 x 6 which is small for a breeding area..but I only have a few breeders.


----------

